# Anything collectable about these Concord amps?



## SinCityMopar (Aug 4, 2013)

Noob question #3- Is there anything collectable about these old school Concord amps that have been collecting dust in my closet since '88? These ones are Japanese made before they outsourced to (China?)

Do they have any collectable value or should I just throw them in my Jeep trail rig like I was planning?


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Just got a NOS (new old stock) amp.
Early 1980's Concord HPA-26 50 watter 
Very tiny amplifier, around the size of my hand.
Does anyone have inner guts shots of the amp ?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll go out on a limb and say, if you get 35 bucks plus shipping for them, that's collector pricing in effect because most amps with much newer pedigrees are going for less at auction.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

26 Watts RMS/Channel at 10% distortion. Now that's truth in advertising!!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

my mom had a Concord headunit around 1980. That was with 2 big knobs one on each side. Also 6x9 Concord speakers too lol.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

knever3 said:


> 26 Watts RMS/Channel at 10% distortion. Now that's truth in advertising!!


lol. That 18 watts RMS is real though. Probably equivalent to 100 watts today :surprised:.


----------

